# Smack the penguin



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Have fun :lol:

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf

Anne


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's so cruel - but I like it


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant i can see me being here all christmas having fun with this one.All the best.


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

LOL! I got 320 weeee!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Betcha it was only 316.6 ,,,,, ;-)


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

It's many years since I've seen this but it continues to amuse!


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Well I am a little P***sed. LOL!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

It keeps landing beak first around 200 well I will just have to play some more, :lol: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Betcha it was only 316.6 ,,,,, ;-)


How did you know that was my top score :lol:

Anne


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

weeeee got 323.4 must be the wine hic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

316 that time, you have to hit low so it bounces skids along the floor.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Saphire said:


> 316 that time, you have to hit low so it bounces skids along the floor.


Saphire, I don't know what to say 8O :lol: 

Anne


----------

